# Can I be the only one??



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?

I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!

And the primary downside to collecting all these patterns? When I do finally decide to make one, the thought that I know exactly which one I want to make (because Id saved it, after all) just nags at the corner of my mind, but can I find it? Of course not! Because its somewhere amidst all those OTHER patterns Ive saved (and yes, I have categorized my patterns into subsections like Knit and Crochet, and further broken the subsections into hats, scarves, shawls, etc.) because Im so afraid Ill lose all of them when my computer crashes (and it WILL crash, sure as the sun will rise in the east tomorrow!). So, fearing that inevitability, and after being so careful with so many patterns Ive saved, I just start storing them haphazardly onto whatever device I have in my laptop at the time.

Case in point: yesterday, someone PMd me to ask for the pattern to the Original Boston Harbor Cowl. Now I know I have this pattern, because others have asked me for it, and I have given it to them. However...after Id kept it on my desktop for quick access, and the requests had dwindled, I stored it where it belonged. Or so I thought...because yesterday, it took me over an hour to track it down, and that was only because Id tried to find it on every one of the five jump drives Ive used to store stuff, when all the time it was hiding in my computer, under Other Documents.

So, I repeat my original question: Am I the only one who saves massive amounts of patterns, even though you know darned well, not only will there not be time enough to make most of them, but that given a choice, you wouldnt _want_ to make them anyway? If I were to try it, just how would any of you recommend I purge this huge collection?

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No you are not! And I just recently acquired a brand new computer and got to realize just how many patterns I have and how many are repeats!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


Have you been peeking in my computer? If so can you help me find that pattern I downloaded for a shawl, see the problem is I didn't rename it shawl and that's why I can't find it. You are not alone. LOL


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Bless you, Winding....it's good to know I have a kindred spirit!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> No you are not! And I just recently acquired a brand new computer and got to realize just how many patterns I have and how many are repeats!


Oh, I forgot about that part. I, too, have "repeats." One of these days, I'm going to "sort" them again, and from now on I'll just have to be more realistic about the patterns I save. (Yeah.....like _that's_ gonna happen!)


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I went through my folder yesterday of patterns (knit and crochet)--found many duplicates I had downloaded-and deleted. Once a week I copy this folder to a DVD, in the unfortunate - has happened to me twice - circumstance that computer crashes and you lose everything!!! Good knitting/crocheting!


----------



## Gurt (Feb 26, 2012)

guilty as charged. I guess it is a form of hoarding?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Bless you, Winding....it's good to know I have a kindred spirit!!


I know when I download the pattern I'll surely remember it's name even though it has nothing to do with the given article. But, I forget (imagine that) that I have the memory of a gnat.

Heck I bought some yarn over a year ago. It only took like 2-3 days to get to me and when it came I had no idea what I was gonna make with it. Worst part is I still don't.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I save every pattern that I like, I am 81 and have boxes with labels so that when I need a certain thing, I can find them easily. Quite a passion we have.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, I forgot about that part. I, too, have "repeats." One of these days, I'm going to "sort" them again, and from now on I'll just have to be more realistic about the patterns I save. (Yeah.....like _that's_ gonna happen!)


Good luck with that plan. LOL It works for a few days for me anyway.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Amen sister! Guess it's the thrifty side in us...why pay for a pattern when there is a free one to use. I find even the ones I've printed and put in a notebook do not hold the same interest they did in the beginning. Just different a season in life.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I went through my folder yesterday of patterns (knit and crochet)--found many duplicates I had downloaded-and deleted. Once a week I copy this folder to a DVD, in the unfortunate - has happened to me twice - circumstance that computer crashes and you lose everything!!! Good knitting/crocheting!


Hmmmm...hadn't thought about burning to a disk! That means I could save a lot more!!

MY problem is that when I see a pattern, either on Ravelry, or AllFreeKnitting (or whatever that's called) I see the pattern and don't realize that I already saved it, just under another name!! I see that happening all the time. There should be just ONE name associated with ONE pattern. Why do they keep changing these names, which only serves to confuse me all the more?! (Please, I don't need to be made MORE confused. I do that all by myself just fine!!)


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a twin brother in real life - and now I have found my twin sister!! You and I are one and the same. And I'll bet we have lots of twins here on KP!! Nice post. Thanks and Happy Needling..with all of those patterns. jberg

p.s. If you need a pattern that you haven't saved or downloaded for free, PM me. I probably have itand yes, it will take me awhile to find it coz it's heresomewhere!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I have enough patterns to open a store!! Books and patterns I've collected and put on CD's, about twenty CD's with nothing but patterns that I know I'll never make, but they were so cute that I just had to have them!! Must be a psychological thing from a screwed up childhood.


----------



## thelma1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Friend!

You are one of the blessed ones who just saves patterns. I do also, the free ones, and know the same, that there will never be enough time to make them nor if I had the time, would I probably make most of them. But, I do the same with recipes, just seem to have a natural affinity to collect and for me, don't even store in my computer, just in my recipe drawer in the kitchen. They all sound wonderful, and if I lived another hundred years, would not have the time nor inclination to make them all. Guess we all have our addictions. I can't bring myself to throw away any of these patterns or recipes, so there they are, unused and couldn't even find my Christmas standby recipes before Christmas this year. I was too busy collecting patterns for hats, thinking I would make one for a future DIL. Well, New Year blessings on all who post here!!!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Can't imagine you think this is a problem,collect away, most of us collect like this. I like looking back at them and occasionally I delete some.


----------



## thelma1 (Nov 22, 2014)

These replies are sooo funny. We must all be the same. Only short term memory so can't remember why we bought the yarn, or where the pattern or recipe is we want to make. God made us this way so He understands us even if we don't understand ourselves. 

Good to know we aren't the only ones but have many sisters like us. God bless all of you!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

seamer45: You actually DELETE some?? What's wrong with you? Help!! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I not only do that but I've booked marked so many things that my bookmarks need bookmarks. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I never download, just print, but then only if it something I think I might make. Trouble is, there is a large folder full, plus loads of magazines, some other periodicals and can I ever find the pattern I'm looking for? Not a chance!. Happy crafting.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have started looking at some of the free patterns and knowing I won't ever do them, have not even bookmarked or downloaded them. It's the vintage books and old patterns that I've collected over many years that I would like to destash now, and no one seems to want them because of the free patterns available.

I have even deleted some of the patterns I saved... how sacreligious is that!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I not only do that but I've booked marked so many things that my bookmarks need bookmarks. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Every now and then I go though my KP bookmarks. Sometimes I can't believe WHY I saved them in the first place!! I suppose that holds true for my patterns, as well.

But I, too, "collect:" recipes (some I know I'd probably never EAT, let along make!); patterns; mugs (I use them to hold things, like rubber bands, safety pins, etc.; magazines -- oh PLEASE don't get me started on magazines!!

But I like collecting the patterns here on KP, and those that are linked, because I live in a very small apartment, and at least they don't take up a lot of space. My partner has already built TWO craft spaces, and is planning on the third! My "office" and "card making" space I share with the dining room; the "south" downstairs room is mostly for her sewing, and storage of stuff that overflows other areas. And I'm to understand that the third will be the "north" downstairs room, which will hold "overflow" craft supplies? Would that be "overflow" of the _other_ "overflow from the sewing room? Excuse me while I roll on the floor and laugh, like the panda in the snow! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I have started looking at some of the free patterns and knowing I won't ever do them, have not even bookmarked or downloaded them. It's the vintage books and old patterns that I've collected over many years that I would like to destash now, and no one seems to want them because of the free patterns available.
> 
> I have even deleted some of the patterns I saved... how sacreligious is that!


Oh my that borders on treason. LOL


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have started looking at some of the free patterns and knowing I won't ever do them, have not even bookmarked or downloaded them. It's the vintage books and old patterns that I've collected over many years that I would like to destash now, and no one seems to want them because of the free patterns available.
> 
> I have even deleted some of the patterns I saved... how sacreligious is that!


chickkie, I absolve you front this heinous crime!! Now.....teach ME!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

memorris said:


> I never download, just print, but then only if it something I think I might make. Trouble is, there is a large folder full, plus loads of magazines, some other periodicals and can I ever find the pattern I'm looking for? Not a chance!. Happy crafting.


You have marvelous self-control, something I barely understand the definition of, let alone demonstrate myself! I wish I could learn that -- something my mother tried to teach me. Alas....I was a poor student!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

memorris said:


> I never download, just print, but then only if it something I think I might make. Trouble is, there is a large folder full, plus loads of magazines, some other periodicals and can I ever find the pattern I'm looking for? Not a chance!. Happy crafting.


You have marvelous self-control, something I barely understand the definition of, let alone demonstrate myself! I wish I could learn that -- something my mother tried to teach me. Alas....I was a poor student!


----------



## lemonaid (Dec 11, 2014)

oh yes, I collect patterns and yarns for the mere possibility I might want them someday. 
Where I live shops are closed on sundays, so I can happily browse my own stored yarns and patterns, sure this is silly, but at least I know I only have things I liked (sometime) and some surprises I can't explain to myself ...
The only thing bothering me is I spent so much time planning and evaluating, when I could use all that time to knit instead.
What a relief to feel there are others like me in this world.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

No, you are not the only one. I also collect Looming pattern too.


----------



## Mainah51 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have just started collecting patterns and really just simple ones at that. I'm fairly new at knitting, so do not do hard patterns as it is I still do not understand some of them. I have one notebook full and have them all in page protectors. Now to separate each to there own category. Just retired last year and had a lot of time on my hands, but a new situation came and I now take care of my great granddaughter 12/7 she keeps me busy


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I sometimes find it easier to google a pattern than find it in my stash or on the computer. I am making a list of names of patterns and a short description of what it is. Use the sections under your profile here on KP to do lots of things. There are 'buddy list' 'my pages' and 'bookmarks'

these links are a good way to keep track of a lot of things.


----------



## lemonaid (Dec 11, 2014)

Mainah51 said:


> Just retired last year and had a lot of time on my hands, but a new situation came and I now take care of my great granddaughter 12/7 she keeps me busy


maybe you'd like to knit together with the girl ...


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like THE definition of a true HOARDER...
But... so what?? Forgive yourself and hoard away. I, too, am 71. At our age we can collect anything we want!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like THE definition of a true HOARDER...
But... so what?? Forgive yourself and hoard away. I, too, am 71. At our age we can collect anything we want!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I download to my desktop and about once a week put them on a flash drive. They are all in folders labeled hats, scarves, mitts etc. If I didn't have so many I could find them easier. I usually have to open several when I am looking for one because I don't remember the names. I have hundreds of patterns and I will be 77 next month. Wishful thinking I guess. I am retiring this month so have been collecting more patterns and more yarn than ever. LOL


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Started storing them on the computer when I realized how much I was spending on printer cartridges. Computer crashed...back to the beginning! Realized that most of the patterns I wanted will still be available if I want to work them so have cut back. I only print the ones I am actually going to make "right now". If I don't like the way it's working up, I discard the pattern so I don't handle it over and over. That said, I still have a 3" binder full of projects that I'm going to make SOMEDAY !!!


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

You'll be happy to know "you are not alone"


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

jberg said:


> seamer45: You actually DELETE some?? What's wrong with you? Help!! Happy Needling. jberg


I spent a whole afternoon while the Gkids were at school, eliminating patterns from my bookmarks. Two criteria, will I ever make it, and I was honest with myself, do I have the yarn to do it? If no, off it went. I do not plan on buying a lot of yarn, ( remember my post of yarn), I use substitutions all the time, and as I do more I certainly have my favourites I keep going back to. 
But, I did price the reflective yarn at WalMart and decided I would not spend $7 on it. Maybe find it on sale. Need 1 1/2 skeins for my project and I do not want to spend $10 on it. I know, I know, I am too frugal sometimes. If it was a gift , a different story. But to just be inquisitive, not just now.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> I have enough patterns to open a store!! Books and patterns I've collected and put on CD's, about twenty CD's with nothing but patterns that I know I'll never make, but they were so cute that I just had to have them!! Must be a psychological thing from a screwed up childhood.


 :lol:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I do believe we all have the decease of too many patterns with high hopes. 
I have them on thumb drive's , floppy disc ( can't use them now) oodles of note books here and there. My best bet to find things is making folders on different folders stating what's in them. Here is SOME of my folder in my documents.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

The problem with storing (or hoarding) patterns in your computer is that they don't take up 'physical' space that we can see like we can with our yarn 'collections'. This is why I think we probably collect more downloaded patterns than if we had to deal with the paper copies if we printed them all. I wouldn't have enough room. I'm trying to downsize & bought a two drawer filing cabinet just to organize my printed patterns, not to mention my clipped patterns from magazines since the 70's (before home computers). It's a good thing I don't have a printer, so I go to the library and pay for my printouts & only print the patterns I want to actually knit. Can't afford a printer, not to mention the cost of paper & ink. I was thinking I might try to save them on separate CDs...one for shawls...one for scarves, etc. Maybe then label them & file alphabetically, but that takes time & I'd rather be knitting...oh Lord, what a dilemma!


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

I do that too. I sometimes feel like I am the equivalent of the Library of Congress for knit and crochet patterns. What I finally did to make them easier to access is divide them into folders based on pattern type - short sleeve cardigans, long sleeve cardigans, tees and tanks, afghans, etc. It makes searching for a pattern I want to make easier. Next step is to sub sort by yarn thickness. Ugh! That'll take some time!


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

82years here...I agree!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I have too many to hold on a 6 GB stick... And I don't know how many saved on Ravelry, in books, printed out, or scribbled in notebooks....


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

The only solution to calm yourself when your stash of patterns is too overwhelming, is to go on ravelry and look through all the ones you'd never want to make!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No i have the same problem as you, i have all these beautiful patterns and my age is catching up on me fast,i know i will run out of years before i run out of patterns.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


I too, save more patterns that I will ever knit or crochet. 
As to finding a particular pattern, if you know the name...start with a simple search on the computer itself...and maybe one jump drive. Let the computer do the heavy lifting.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Hmmmm...hadn't thought about burning to a disk! That means I could save a lot more!!
> 
> MY problem is that when I see a pattern, either on Ravelry, or AllFreeKnitting (or whatever that's called) I see the pattern and don't realize that I already saved it, just under another name!! I see that happening all the time. There should be just ONE name associated with ONE pattern. Why do they keep changing these names, which only serves to confuse me all the more?! (Please, I don't need to be made MORE confused. I do that all by myself just fine!!)


 :thumbup: Me, too.


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

You are not the only one to save patterns. My computer died New Years day and I lost a lot so now have to start over.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

When I save a pattern, the first thing I do is label it as to what it is, such as shawl, hat, scarf, etc. So my pattern name would be type of pattern then the name of the pattern : Cowl gaptastic cowl. This narrows down the search a little, but I may still have a hundred cowl patterns to search through. Yeh, I am a pattern hoarder, lol.


----------



## wlfdpostlady (Nov 3, 2011)

No you are not the only one. I used to keep all my magazines that had patterns in them that I wanted to save, but that got to be just daunting. So now I take the patterns that I want and put them in a 3 ring binder. I label the binders with the craft that is saved there( I quilt and cross stitch also). It saves space and time needed to find something I'm looking for.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I too have many many patterns on file but my son is my computer expert and he gets on me to delete every now and then. I go through them and try to delete the ones I know I won't really attempt. But that is so hard for me to do. Good luck if you decide to "clean house".


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

O


impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


Just go with the flow....you are in very good company. My dear Mum passed away 6weeks ago and I am now sorting through all her knitting patterns. An arduous job but one I have to do. A job my kids are also going to have to do when my time is up.....


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

No you are not,plus all the mags I save, plus all the knitting/crochet books I pick up because I just have to have them,well I did see a pattern I must have when glancing through them, oh you are so not on your own,welcome to the club.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

no - you're in good company. I must have saved hundreds over the years.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have more patterns than I will ever be able to make, but I still keep collecting them! I like all the options!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hmmmm...hadn't thought about burning to a disk! That means I could save a lot more!!
> 
> MY problem is that when I see a pattern, either on Ravelry, or AllFreeKnitting (or whatever that's called) I see the pattern and don't realize that I already saved it, just under another name!! I see that happening all the time. There should be just ONE name associated with ONE pattern. Why do they keep changing these names, which only serves to confuse me all the more?! (Please, I don't need to be made MORE confused. I do that all by myself just fine!!)


I think we all save patterns, thinking one day maybe I will make this one or that one. I have many saved on my computer, and 1000's on an external drive that needs to be organized, many bought as downloads.

If you are finding you are saving a pattern you already have, just a suggestion which I found worked for me.

set up a folder for patterns, in that folder set up different folders. For example hats & scarfs, sweaters, baby items (or make one for hats, sweaters, booties), I also have folders named the company of patterns for example Sirdar, hayfield.

you could also name a folder Raverly patterns, Allfree knitting, and then when you save a pattern from one of these sites save the pattern in the folder, it also might help to not duplicate patterns saved.
I know I have done that (save the same pattern twice) but find this has worked for me, but still have lots of organizing to do with the many bought and saved in several folders.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

One of my problems is I still feel young inside and have to look in the mirror to remind myself I am 70 this month. The problem? I am drawn to the patterns that look good on the thirty year old me. I have to realistically choose ones that reflect my age (and non-30 yr old figure). This keeps the pattern count manageable.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no, I collect patterns just like I collect yarn (when I can afford it, that is). I think it is called obsession or in my case anyway. I love anything to do with knitting (and crocheting).


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I go through my saved patterns every so often and then wonder, Why did I save that? I know I will never make it. Sometimes I delete! Gasp!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

You're not the only one....but you are the most verbal. I loved your post. Still Smiling.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I am starting to be like you since branching out in my knitting. Things go into my "knitting patterns" bookmark - or on my reading list if I think I will make it soon - or in my downloads folder if I can only download the pattern. I have no idea where all my patterns are! Someday, someday, I will organize the computer detritus in some sort of order. Just keep on trucking. You will use them, someday, someday.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Guilty here as well. I know I will never make all those patterns (I'm 71 also) but when I'm about to start a project I like to have a "store" to choose from. Mine are organized by category in IBooks and Goodreader on my IPad. Of course, there's still the matter of having to wade through all those "hats" or "shawls" to find what I want. They are named, but my memory . . .well, let's jut say it could be better &#128535;

I guess it is a form of hoarding but seems harmless and doesn't clutter your house. Until you print them out, of course.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


  
Nope! You are definitely not! We just need more places to store them!!LOL!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

gloria, as my brother would say "do you think you are the Lone Ranger"? Maybe it has something to do with age, seems we are the same age, down to 71 next month! Or maybe it has to do with location.... As I am a native New Englander (though I was in the north), but I do exactly what you do down to the categorizing thing! Sure hope someone her has the diagnosis for this disease, but I'm not sure it would make any difference.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Flash drives are great for storing all patterns. I have crochet, knit, sewing, and embroidery patterns stored in separate files on my computer but I also have all the craft files stored on one large flash drive. You can also buy an external hard drive exclusively for patterns. I bought a large external drive and had someone put my operating system and computer files on it in case the computer crashes. It's very small and takes up little space. I'm 81 and refuse to divulge how many patterns I have. Like you, I will never make all of them but I do have them if I ever need them. At this age, what else do I have to do besides my crafts that I enjoy?


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

You are not alone! My computer is full, I have 4 binders, and so many books!! It's not always easy to find what I'm looking for, but I use Ravelry and Pinterest to save pictures of things I would like to do some day. That helps me a ton!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Comment from a friend....You have more patterns than a shop. Better selection to chose from.lol


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

No you are not the only one. I have a folder on my desktop labled "knitting"---it contains my (now 910) patterns I purchase and download as well as the free ones I see that I like-and no I will never use them all, but have them to choose from or share! I do weekly copy this folder=updates only= to a DVD -have not as yet moved them completely off from my computer desktop folder, but probably should.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


Every time I think I should purge, I remember: Even though there are thousands, millions maybe, of free patterns out there, there are some that are "classic" style, or toy patterns that never go out of style, that are no longer around (the website is gone, the yarn is discontinued so the pattern withdrawn, etc.), and I have grandchildren who are interested in knitting and crochet -- so, I am thinking of the future. **I** may not be able to make them all, but one of the grand kids (or potential future great grand kids) might be interested. And besides, I still like to look at them for inspiration!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

You are NOT ALONE sweetie!!!!! I, too, fervently collect, and save, every knitting/crochet pattern that is offered up for free! I'm 68 and well aware that I do not have enough hands to complete all of the patterns, even if I lived to be 3000+!!!!!! (because I'd STILL be collecting!!! LOL!!!) BE STRONG! Opening up your computer - shut eyes and place finger at random on the screen! Open eyes and see where fate has led you - open said folder and repeat procedure! Hah! you now have a pattern to try!!! Grab yarn, needles or hook as required, settle down in favourite chair, place specs on nose (if you need them), have cup of favourite brew to hand, and begin! Enjoy pleasure of task. Finish item - sigh with satisfaction! pat yourself on the back and donate said item to grateful recipient! Repeat procedure from beginning to end again and again for as long as you wish to! It takes away the strain of trying to make your mind up, by making the choice totally random! It's also quite a fun way to start new projects!!!! Please post pics of your finished pieces honey xxxxx


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

when i first started out in the computer world,about 20 yo,i printed out every pattern i saw. must have gone thru hundreds of $$$$$$$$ in paper and ink. then within the last 5-10 yrs i finally discovered there are buttons to push to save the patterns someplace. went to my papers and threw out about half of them(copies). NOW am more discreet in my patterns. BUT still must hold back the urge to hoard. i live in a trailer,there is NO,NO,room. BUT my daughter does go thru everything once in a while with me to weed out. am 70 and know that i will NOT make every pattern, but there is hope, like everyone else. have bought only 1 pattern and was disappointed in the instructions. good thing it was somewhat easy and figured everything out. there are tooooo many free ones out there. my bookmark page in KP looks like i'm saving for Armageddon.Ravelry library is filling up fast,and also Lion Brand. oh well maybe they will let me put them in the National Archives???????? :-(


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Call yourself a collector of patterns..they're there just in case you have a need to have a certain one. We all have collections of something be it a few or alot. So don't feel bad about it..organize them according to what the fall under and be happy that you have them for a future date.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Call yourself a collector of patterns..they're there just in case you have a need to have a certain one. We all have collections of something be it a few or alot. So don't feel bad about it..organize them according to what the fall under and be happy that you have them for a future date.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I use to print off any pattern I might, the operative word, make and then store them where it took me days to find them. Now I just save them to my laptop or iPad where it takes me days to find them. I just keep thinking about all the trees I have saved. Most of them are now up in the cloud or that place in cyberspace that I cannot find. Usually If I want one I can find it sooner or later, more likely later than sooner. At least it is not filling another bookcase.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

All I can say is..... PLEASE DO NOT DELETE THEM UNLESS THEY ARE DUPLICATES!!!!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

All I can say is..... PLEASE DO NOT DELETE THEM UNLESS THEY ARE DUPLICATES!!!!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Didn't finish!!!! All I can say is that the minute you even think of deleting these files... you will be sick.

Everytime I have had a sale or gotten rid of anything I think I'll never use again... I need it the next day...

SO, just try to organize them a little better maybe, but keep them for future reference.

Blessings to you and all the KPer's out there.... it's a wonderful sickness to have!!!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

You could use Box.com to store your data, then you would have all of them in one place and can sort out any duplicates.

You could use one thumb drive, large enough to hold all of them, for an extra backup once a month, just for your own security.

You get 10 GB free and can access it from any device.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I also have a lot of "repeats". In November I cleaned out my printed patterns folder and found oodles. Now I have to check the patterns stored on my computer and see how many "doubles" I have. I'm glad I'm not the only one though, its good to find out that there are others like me out there. Come March I will also clean out my stash (she says and doesn't believe it). Ladies have a great day knitting.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

OMG it sounds just like me. Paper copies all over, PDF files saved in different places, and the Ravelry library, oh then pinterest. Glad to hear I am not alone.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't want to record the number of patterns I have. Between my computer, tablet, binders, file boxes the seem to just keep coming.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Absolutely not! We're you peaking in my house? I keep thinking " oh that would be good for ______". I have
I have binders filled with patterns, files in my laptop and iPad.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I used to download a lot of patterns (the ones that come free in emails) but When I started getting duplicates I became more selective.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

hmmmm, after reading replies I have given this question some very serious thought and consideration and I have come to the decision...... (drumroll)......that this collecting humongous numbers of patterns phenomenon is simply one of the many quirky symptoms of a knitter that loves eye candy, and it is perfectly normal for members of the Knitting Tribe Collection Secret Society.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

No you are not. 
It is a new year and I have started to go through patterns that I have saved. I look at it and decided if I want to keep or delete. I deleted many yesterday and will do more as I have some extra time from my knitting.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Gee...and I thought I was the only one.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the beauty of the computer - I scan everything in, or download it, so I can do a search to find whatever I'm looking for. Otherwise, I'd have to build a separate building for all the printed patterns...


----------



## dorielawson (Jan 4, 2015)

Me too, me too! I have a huge list of favorites on Ravelry, an electronic file of downloaded patterns, and a drawer of printed patterns. I could never make even a fraction of them, but love saving them. It has become a hobby to go through projects on Pinterest and Ravelry, and then save the ones I love. It's kind of like free shopping in a way. Hoarding? Addiction? Maybe, but the electronic ones don't clutter up my house at all, and the printed ones are in a pile in one drawer, so minimal impact. Pretty benign for an addiction. Happy hoarding to all my fellow pattern savers out there!


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

When I read the first question I had a good response. After reading what everyone had to say I do it all so no reason to say anything, you ladies have said it for me. You are the best, I love this site.
Virginia


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, because I save a lot of patterns on Pinterest, there is almost always a picture of the object and I enjoy going through them just to enjoy looking at the beautiful things. So I save lots of things I'll never actually knit.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

You are not the only one. I have a file drawer full of patterns and a closet full of yarn. I am 90. I don't think I'll have enough time to do it all.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainah51 said:


> I have just started collecting patterns and really just simple ones at that. I'm fairly new at knitting, so do not do hard patterns as it is I still do not understand some of them. I have one notebook full and have them all in page protectors. Now to separate each to there own category. Just retired last year and had a lot of time on my hands, but a new situation came and I now take care of my great granddaughter 12/7 she keeps me busy


If you've just started keep yourself organized now, IF YOU DON'T......
you'll be doing the back stroke like the rest of us. Ruth


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Bless you, Winding....it's good to know I have a kindred spirit!!


I'm afraid we are a rather large club!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, I forgot about that part. I, too, have "repeats." One of these days, I'm going to "sort" them again, and from now on I'll just have to be more realistic about the patterns I save. (Yeah.....like _that's_ gonna happen!)


Yeah! lemme know how that works for ya!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You are certainly not the only one as I have tons of patterns! I do have them in folders (computer and book-form), though, marked outer wear; shawls; ladies; kids; household patterns; afghans so at least I have a chance of finding one when I want to!!!
My husband "collects" books, my son-in-law tools, my sister collects anything with an elephant on it so I figure collecting free patterns is a smart thing to do!
Can I come round and sort them for you (just the OCD in me!!!)?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gurt said:


> guilty as charged. I guess it is a form of hoarding?


SShhhhhh let's not use the "H" word.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

thelma1 said:


> Hi Friend!
> 
> You are one of the blessed ones who just saves patterns. I do also, the free ones, and know the same, that there will never be enough time to make them nor if I had the time, would I probably make most of them. But, I do the same with recipes, just seem to have a natural affinity to collect and for me, don't even store in my computer, just in my recipe drawer in the kitchen. They all sound wonderful, and if I lived another hundred years, would not have the time nor inclination to make them all. Guess we all have our addictions. I can't bring myself to throw away any of these patterns or recipes, so there they are, unused and couldn't even find my Christmas standby recipes before Christmas this year. I was too busy collecting patterns for hats, thinking I would make one for a future DIL. Well, New Year blessings on all who post here!!!


I save recipes too. The sad thing is, I HATE to cook so it is very unlikely that I will ever make those recipes. At least with the knitting patterns, I might conceivably use them.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, and it was kind of a relief to lose them all when I formatted my PC. The flash drive I moved them to failed.

I am trying to stop myself from doing it again but already have folders named Quilt, Sew, Knit and Crochet Patterns. Grrrr.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an identical twin in real life, I am a Gemini and I now have A triplet, Quad, Quint, Sextuplet and lord knows how many other siblings. what I don't have is a lot of knit items as I spend far too much time online, saving more patterns! Oh this is an OCD enabler! HI- my name is Charlene and I am a hoarder of patterns and Lord only knows how many other things!



jberg said:


> I have a twin brother in real life - and now I have found my twin sister!! You and I are one and the same. And I'll bet we have lots of twins here on KP!! Nice post. Thanks and Happy Needling..with all of those patterns. jberg
> 
> p.s. If you need a pattern that you haven't saved or downloaded for free, PM me. I probably have itand yes, it will take me awhile to find it coz it's heresomewhere!


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

You are funny! Yes, I do the same thing I think it's a knitting obsession thing. So many of us have it! Unfortunately I do the same thing with yarn eek....


----------



## Wiberg2006 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am new to Knitting Paradise, but I KNEW I was going to love it when I joined. Your post confirmed my suspicion. I, too, am a pattern "saver". I need them for inspiration (if I can find them) and in case I really actually do get around to knitting them. 

My family knows of my addiction and they actually feed it. They are known to rummage around in the papers, books, and computer until they find something they like (want me to make). So, when I run across a pattern one of them might like I have to save it.

My granddaughter sent me a "pin" from Pinterest the other day; a pair of knitted mukluks. Her note was "Grandma, can you make something like these? Luv u". Well, I knew I didn't have any such pattern, so I spent many hours looking for the right one, acquiring many "almost right" ones along the way. She lives in Montana and actually could use mukluks. Gotta find a pattern with a trellis cable.

Anyway, my husband is a computer scientist, good thing too. He keeps my "electronic storage system" in tip top shape. He's even been known to find the occasional pattern...


----------



## internette (Aug 22, 2013)

I have the same ideas of saving patterns. I do buy patterns as well and have knitting and old crochet magazines. Now organizing since I moved is still an issue. I normally put them in book form and label the books socks, another book afghans, etc. Since I moved I have them in stacks in a box and they truly need put into the books once I locate the books in some moving boxes somewhere in this mess. I also store in ravelry patterns and there you can click on your personal info and have them appear with their picture and easy to find. Ravelry is so good for organization.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I know what you mean. I've got 2 external hard drives. One for patterns and anything knitting/crocheted and one for photos. I also have the hard drive on my lap top just about full. Time to move some over. If you find a way to find a particular pattern quickly, I want to know. I do admit that I've been knitting some of the ones that I printed off. That doesn't help when I want one that is "stored".


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

gloria, my problem is similar but because I KNOW that they will get hopelessly lost in my computer, I actually PRINT them out and have each one in a page protector.
I had 4 inch binders started and sorted but then got lazy and had a gigantic pile or piles everywhere.
Before Christmas, because we had family coming, I spent a whole day in the family room sorting and making new binders. (12 binders, all bulging full) Luckily we have a big bookcase !
All are labelled finally and now I just need to figure how to work my labeller to make them look neater. DH came down several times to see how I was doing and at 4 pm, he actually arrived with a nice big glass of Pinot Grigio to help me along ! &#128077; 
Strangely, since I did that , I haven't printed out any more patterns ! 
Now when I order yarn, I print out the order confirmation and paper clip it to the pattern so I know what I will be making when the yarn arrives.
( because as I was sorting the patterns, I kept out the ones that I liked the best ) 
Hope I will be able to keep this organized over the year, one of several resolutions. 
So far so good, but then it is only January 8.&#128563;


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yes you are the only one.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

yes, and for awhile I was printing them all out. Finally stopped doing that, but need to go back and have an honest evaluation of all of those mounds of paper and throw some away. Oh, well not today!


----------



## Sandy DG (Aug 9, 2014)

Glad we all have company on this issue!!!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I know when I download the pattern I'll surely remember it's name even though it has nothing to do with the given article. But, I forget (imagine that) that I have the memory of a gnat.
> 
> Heck I bought some yarn over a year ago. It only took like 2-3 days to get to me and when it came I had no idea what I was gonna make with it. Worst part is I still don't.


I hear you! I have several collections of yarn that I have no clue what pattern I bought them for! I can't find the patterns in either my printed patterns or my downloaded patterns! What to do? What to do?


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I filed some patterns that had piled up in my knitting notebook the other day and thought to myself...am I ever gonna knit these things? NO, need to purge and stop printing, saving, putting "in my library". And it's diffucult, for me, to find items saved in my library on Ravelry...is there a way to sort and save?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey you came to the right place, this is Knitting Patterns Anonymous! Sign here ___________________.


----------



## Judilynn (Oct 21, 2013)

I not only do this with patterns, but with recipes that look healthy, good and not too complicated. I can't stop myself from snipping a good recipe out of the newspaper and sticking it in with the rest of my bulging stockpile. A newspaper columnist here - either Barbara Brottman or Mary Schmich - called this being a 'recipe squirrel'. 

I also have lots of books on my Kindle waiting to be read. I try to just store a desired title on a 'wish list', but sometimes I can't resist the temptation to own the book. 

Now that I have taken up knitting I do the same things with patterns. I have disciplined myself - for the most part - not to print out any until I am ready to use it.

I guess in addition to my hobbies of reading, knitting and baking, I am a 'collector'. Now, that sounds better, doesn't it?


----------



## Nevadamom (Oct 28, 2013)

Please do not feel alone. There are lots of us out there who do the same thing. I'm a computer technician & should have this storage thing down pat but sheesh! I have patterns stored on every computer I own (4), the ones I work with, on my external hard drive, USB drives & in Cloud storage. I'll never learn. I'm the same way about FREE books. Oh, well...someday.  in the meantime knit & read, read & knit.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Wonderful read. I too look and store and dream. What fun!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

judyr said:


> Hey you came to the right place, this is Knitting Patterns Anonymous! Sign here ___________________.


You got it! My name is on the list! But you know we are probably the happiest addicted group around.

Fiona. 😂😂😂


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope - I buy just about all I see


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, I forgot about that part. I, too, have "repeats." One of these days, I'm going to "sort" them again, and from now on I'll just have to be more realistic about the patterns I save. (Yeah.....like _that's_ gonna happen!)


We must have been Siamese twins in former life!


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

No ma'am - you are not alone - I'm in the same boat - stored on CD's print outs.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

You have another sister here. Sometimes when I'm cleaning out some patterns, I have no idea why I saved some of them. I delete, I eliminate doubles, and still I will never have enough time to make a small fraction of what I have. Saving some in my Ravelry Library is a big help. You can see everything there in a glance - easy to find - if that's where you put it. BTW, I'll be 71 next month as well. Happy Birthday to us.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Gloria

Are we twins? I do the same. Can't tell you how many patterns I have saved on paper and on computer. If I live to be 200, I'll never have time to do them all.
BTW, I turned 71 at beginning of this month.


----------



## pjstitches2002 (Feb 26, 2011)

You have LOTS of Kindred Spirits!!! I'm still trying to break myself of printing all of the patterns I like; I have D-ring binders that are filling up with the different catagories: Hats, Cowls/Scarves, Shawls/Wraps, Wash Cloths/Potholders, Baby, Stitches: Knit or Crochet, Etc., etc....

Then there is the file of projects that I would really like to do "in the near future", as soon as I finish my (possibly hundreds) WIPS, PIGS, the projects that are continually on a set of needles (warm hats, prayer shawls), etc.

Then there are the quilting projects, spinning, rugs (braided or woven or crocheted), etc....
I am a very happy camper! pj



impatient knitter said:


> Bless you, Winding....it's good to know I have a kindred spirit!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Next time try searching your hard drive using the title of the pattern as your search term, it's faster. And you can put an alias of your pattern folder on the desktop and save patterns there. They will go to the original folder without much trouble.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

I store patterns in special folders (Cowls, Kids' Sweaters) in my favorites. I don't print them all out or I'd kill an entire forest, not to mention the ink I'd waste. I do collect patterns and OCCASIONALLY I use one or two Of course, I am currently looking for a cabled gaiter (ski neck ring) for men that I have made in the past. I had printed it out twice in the past but cannot find it for the love of me.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I save a lot of knitting and some crochet patterns because if I don't I there may be a time that I need that type of pattern & can't find it. feel I better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Spin2Knit (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh what a wonderful fiber world we live in. I have just discovered lots of addicts out there who share my affliction. I too save patterns electronically, yes I'm sure there are dups also but I can hoard to my hearts content and don't have to admit it to the non-addicted. I have two comebacks if anyone ever notices my stash of electronic patterns, 1. they are all something I'd knit and 2. they have an interesting pattern or technique I might use with something else I'm working on. Besides, I'm only taking up cyber space, not physical space. I have a 4T MyCloud which I love. I can access it from all electronics in the house and can look and dream at my leisure. Occasionally I actually knit something I've saved. My only wish is that my bins and bins of fiber for spinning and quilt boxes and boxes of yarn could be stored in as little space. Ive stored everything knitable by type of project, flat, in the round and then by lace or non-lace then hat, scarf, shawls,etc. Oh yes, a big one, Miscellaneous LOL


----------



## waterishcat (Aug 7, 2014)

Such a blessing to find so many people just as crazy as myself! I already gave up on trying to put order in my hoard... But you are presenting such a good example that I just might try to restart organizing it all


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh know, you are NOT the only one, only I collect recipes and know I could never live long enough to try them all!!!
Isn't it nice to have them to look at from time to time.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No, we all do it, plus add sewing patterns, there is no end.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are not the only . I have filled a LARGE binder and am trying to break that ridiculous habit. I don't have enough years left ( I don't think. ) to knit all these patterns. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BLsl123 (Oct 28, 2013)

My, but this topic made me feel soooo much better about myself! I do prefer free patterns and there are so many good ones to be had. The more I progress with my knitting and crocheting, the more I've been able to accomplish. At this point, I am ready to incorporate two or three sections of different patterns into one. I have only done fingerless mitts, scarves, and hats; but I try to learn something new with each project I attempt. Keep on knitting all you wonderful KP'ers!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Let's just accept the fact that we are a little crazy about our stashes of both patterns and yarns. Fortunately we're not dangerous to ourselves or others so no one will lock us away. And best of all we have each other to calm us down when we begin to think about these things. And we are never ever bored.
ellie


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


I have patterns stored on my computer in a documents folder. I have patterns stored in my e-mail in a folder. I have a pend-a-flex tote filled with patterns. I won't live long enough to make them all, but I enjoy browsing and choosing. I find it is a more satisfying pursuit than, say, collecting beer cans.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I keep patterns, but only if I'm sure that I'll knit it; sooner or later. I have several hundred. As to finding what I want? Yeah, that's a problem.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

It's not so bad, you know!! Personally, if something starts to bother me, I have to get rid of it - no extra stress is needed this day & age.


----------



## catowner (May 7, 2013)

No, you are not alone. I have binders full of knitting, crochet and beading patterns; a stash of yarn and crochet cotton in my spare room; multiple kits for cross stitch.
Right now I'm halfway into my 81st year on this earth and I fully intend to live to be 150 years old so I can get all my projects finished.
That is - if I don't buy any more yarn or download any more patterns. If I do that, then I'm definitely going to have to live longer!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you. Occasionally I come across a pattern and I look at it and say, 'Why in the world did I save THAT pattern?" Lol I used to file it again. At least now I am throwing some away.......if I don't think, "Maybe I should keep it. I might change my mind and like it again! Lol


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh but you could have such worse habits!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> No you are not! And I just recently acquired a brand new computer and got to realize just how many patterns I have and how many are repeats!


I agree 1000%, even though I just finished weeding out the duplicates on my computer. Next comes the duplicates I've printed out.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gurt said:


> guilty as charged. I guess it is a form of hoarding?


Sure it is; call me a pattern hoarder, I can think of a lot worse things we could be :~).


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I actually didn't even look to see what was saved on the old computer. Just figured that if I didn't know what was there I really didn't need it.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

> Case in point: yesterday, someone PMd me to ask for the pattern to the Original Boston Harbor Cowl. Now I know I have this pattern, because others have asked me for it, and I have given it to them. However...after Id kept it on my desktop for quick access, and the requests had dwindled, I stored it where it belonged. Or so I thought...because yesterday, it took me over an hour to track it down, and that was only because Id tried to find it on every one of the five jump drives Ive used to store stuff, when all the time it was hiding in my computer, under Other Documents.


For anyone who doesn't know, if you click on the Window icon at the bottom left of your desktop, it will open a search box down at the bottom where you can enter a search term, (if you can remember one or two words in the name of the pattern you're looking for) and if it's on your computer or a plugged-in flash drive, it should find it.
Of course if the only word you can remember in the name is "sweater" or something equally non-specific, it will probably come up with loads, but at least you will only have to search through your sweater patterns and not every single pattern you've saved. If OP had put Boston in the search box it would have found the pattern in no time.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> For anyone who doesn't know, if you click on the Window icon at the bottom left of your desktop, it will open a search box down at the bottom where you can enter a search term, (if you can remember one or two words in the name of the pattern you're looking for) and if it's on your computer or a plugged-in flash drive, it should find it.
> Of course if the only word you can remember in the name is "sweater" or something equally non-specific, it will probably come up with loads, but at least you will only have to search through your sweater patterns and not every single pattern you've saved. If OP had put Boston in the search box it would have found the pattern in no time.


Wow, I'm going to try that right now. Thanks.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am right behind you, free as well as purchased ones. Many a times I won't buy any more but I see a picture on KP and I have to have it. I may need many more life times to make all of them. But I enjoyed collecting them, besides saving on computer, I have a habit of printing them. 

I collect recipes too. Crazy me. 

However this year I am slowing down, unsubscribed myself from many knitting sites but have kept this one.


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

OK, Ladies, here's my suggestion. Keep on keeping on, but
somewhere name the person who gets those patterns when you can't use them any more. After cleaning out my a relatives home after they were unable to do or understand the job, it is important to have someone who will get these collections. The people who are responsible for cleaning out you stuff may not know how precious it is or who would like it. Someone would be thrilled to get it.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

You are not alone :wink:


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

You are not alone.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Indeed, you are in good company. I see no harm in saving patterns just becaus you like them. It seems little different from reading books.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I am forming a new group in Ravelry.

I will call it "PATTERN COLLECTORS ANONYMOUS".

I wonder, are there any others out there who might like a group like that? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh thank goodness! I thought I was the only one .
My knitting pattern collection is second only to my counted cross stitch patterns, books, kits, yarn, etc... that I just had to have and save to make "that gift" for that special someone. I'll NEVER make all the ones I have, even have given away bunch of books and still have crates full. I probably don't have as many knit projects as you, only 1 drive. 
The worse is I have saved all these patterns, and when I want to make an afghan/hat/whatever, I keep searching for another, instead of using the ones I have. Then I can't decide which one to make.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I am forming a new group in Ravelry.
> 
> I will call it "PATTERN COLLECTORS ANONYMOUS".
> 
> I wonder, are there any others out there who might like a group like that? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'll sign up for that! Then we can make each other feel better about the hoarding.


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

I save them (like you do) because they are beautiful to look at and I enjoy going over them even if I never do make them. And maybe, just maybe, I will do one of them some day.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm also guilty of that and throw myself on the mercy of the court. I never buy a pattern anymore. I've noticed some of the web sites I subscribe to keep featuring the same patterns as though they're trying to force me to save them. Enough already!


----------



## suzsteele (Jan 7, 2015)

I've just discovered Pinterest and hope to make good use of that. It only works if there is a picture of the finished project (and there usually is). I think it will be so much easier scrolling through my site just glancing through the pictures. The website info is what is saved so if that website vanishes (or no longer posts that particular pattern), you're out of luck. But then I save so many, I'm likely to find something similar! By the way, you can have different "folders" on Pinterest so make one for knitting and crochet, or even two separate ones.


----------



## CharmeDuffin (Dec 29, 2014)

I do not think so Gloria, you are one of many.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

I think you need to buy an external hard drive to backup all your patterns on. They're not that expensive anymore, and much more economical than keeping a lot of jump drives.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I'll sign up for that! Then we can make each other feel better about the hoarding.


I knew I would be alone!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

If some one hasn't already said this, after going into the file you have your patterns saved, press the ctrl button
and the f key at the same time a little box will show up
probably at the bottom of your screen and type in the name
of the pattern you are looking for and it will find it for
you.

ctrl and f = control find


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Can I be the only bear in captivity who collects patterns, both K and C, who knows Ill never make all of them? I dont mean that I wont have _ time_ to make them  thats a given (Ill be 71 next month for heavens sake!). I mean am I the only one who sees that a pattern is free (I *never * buy patterns) and because its free, I have to have it?
> 
> I see these really intricate, lacey patterns, and I ooh and ahhh over them and say to myself, Ive got to save that one! knowing full well that if I had all the time in the world, Id still never make them!
> 
> ...


No I do it too and then when I want them, I can't find the one I am looking for. In fact, that is what my plan is for this evening, to go through my patterns I have printed off and try to get organized.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have patterns everywhere and for sure will never make even a small number of them. I went through some of them a few months ago, bit the bullet, and threw some of them out. There's always a new one catching my eye, though.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## zoomie (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm joining the club, I recently made a big mistake, I deleted a load of patterns that I thought were repeats but werent, I cant get them back, a few of them I really wanted to knit Id even bought the yarn. Im sure I'll finds a use for it and probably find new patterns too, I don't think I'll be alone with this either.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

zoomie said:


> I'm joining the club, I recently made a big mistake, I deleted a load of patterns that I thought were repeats but werent, I cant get them back, a few of them I really wanted to knit Id even bought the yarn. Im sure I'll finds a use for it and probably find new patterns too, I don't think I'll be alone with this either.


This is why I print things out. I know ink is expensive but I consider it my entertainment money. I do get cartridges refilled at Costco so it isn't as bad as it could be. I also save things in favorites in Raverly. Hopefully they are safe there.


----------



## Lisa Wells (Sep 12, 2014)

Haa haa haaa haaaahaahaaaaa!!!! You are most certainly NOT THE ONLY ONE!!! Oh my gosh, I do this too!!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope!! I am right along with you and I like it. It is my hobby.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> No you are not! And I just recently acquired a brand new computer and got to realize just how many patterns I have and how many are repeats!


I go through every once in a while to delete some. Sometimes my taste or thought has changed on some patterns.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

That's really tough. I feel for you.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I had some saved in a binder, a flash drive, and on my computer. I copy the document to Word, and edit the formatting with shortcuts that I created to take out extra spaces, returns, and set it up a little better to read. I increase the font to make it easier to read. I only copy patterns that I like and may or may not ever use. I have a closet and a half full of yarn; the colors that I like.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

YOU ARE NOT ALONE....


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Just bought three new patterns to add to my overwhelming stack.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

No you are not, nor are you the only person with a SABLE.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you the only one? NO


----------

